# problemi direct rendering [RISOLTO]

## RockSteady

pur avendo installato le ati drivers e seguendo la guida mi ritrovo con un bel problema

```
$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

in più se dò

```
$ ./fgl_glxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  30

  Current serial number in output stream:  30

```

ho una ati radeon x1300series e ho xorg 7.2

----------

## piero.turra

riuscire a far funzionare i driver ati è anche questione di fortuna, neanche io ci sono mai riuscito  :Sad:  . Se non risolvessi il problema ti converrebbe installare i driver open, da me funzionano meglio (anche con questi però non funziona il DRI)

----------

## mrfree

Posta per favore anche la versione dei driver ati che utilizzi e la parte di interesse (in genere una decina di righe) dell'output di 

```
LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
```

 c'è (c'era) un bug in un file di env installato dagli ati-drivers che sballa (sballava) i path utilizzati dal dri.

Dai anche un'occhiata al DRITroubleShooting di Xorg

----------

## RockSteady

credo di esserci quasi ma mi da un errore quando avvio x

(EE)VGA(0): Driver can't support depth 24

(EE)Screen(s) found but none have usable configuration

----------

## RockSteady

boh sembra un pò strana la faccenda 

```
Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

sd 2:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sde

sd 2:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945G Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1897 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.32.5 [Dec 12 2006] on minor 0

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

da quello che vedo i driver ci sono ma mi dice ancora direct rendering no

----------

## RockSteady

mrfree scusa se ti rispondo solo ora ecco il risultato

```
# LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

----------

## Scen

Invece di postare ogni volta un nuovo messaggio, modifica l'ultimo che hai inserito, altrimenti il topic diventa di una lunghezza smisurata  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrfree

Beh io inizierei da questo... 

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed 
```

Ricontrolla (magari utilizzando la guida) di aver modificato il tuo xorg.conf per abilitare il DRI

Per la profondità di colore mi pare che gli ati binari supportino *solo* i 24, ora però non ho molto tempo appena possibile verifico  :Smile: 

----------

## RockSteady

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed
```

non saprei neanche cosa guardare sinceramente

x parte tranquillamente con kde

----------

## RockSteady

nessuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## noice

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-549734-highlight-.htm

non so se ti puo' aiutare..ma dacci un'occhiata

----------

## !equilibrium

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> nessuno ha qualche idea?

 

[mod]non fare un bump del thread se non sono passate 24h, grazie[/mod]

----------

## RockSteady

vi posto il mio xorg.conf

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"   # IMPS/2 Mouse

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

   Identifier   "amw"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  60.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   # unsupported card

    #VideoRam    256

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

   Identifier  "ati"

   Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "ati"

   Monitor    "amw"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "640x400"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "0"

EndSection

```

----------

## RockSteady

e il mio log di xorg

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux GentooPower 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP Thu Apr 5 11:05:57 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686

Build Date: 03 April 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Apr  6 10:47:20 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c42e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 103c,2a22 rev 81 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2771 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 103c,2a23 rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 103c,2a22 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 103c,2a22 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 103c,2a22 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 103c,2a22 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 103c,2a22 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 103c,2a22 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 103c,2a22 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 103c,2a22 rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 103c,2a22 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,7146 card 1462,0470 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,7166 card 1462,0471 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1106,3044 card 103c,2a22 rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 11c1,0620 card 11c1,0620 rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,27dc card 103c,2a22 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/28, 0xfdcf0000/16, I/O @ 0xde00/8, BIOS @ 0xfdcc0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xfdce0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdefe000 - 0xfdefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdcc0000 - 0xfdcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ee3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdefe000 - 0xfdefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdcc0000 - 0xfdcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ee3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdefe000 - 0xfdefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfdcc0000 - 0xfdcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ee3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), ATI FireMV 2400 (M24 3151),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 (HP) 3152),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 GL 3154),

   RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380 GL 3E54), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4144),

   RADEON 9600TX (RADEON 9600TX 4146), ATI FireGL Z1 (FireGL Z1 4147),

   RADEON 9800 SE (RADEON 9800 SE 4148), RADEON 9500 (RADEON 9500 4149),

   ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 4150),

   ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 SE 4151),

   ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV360 4152), ATI RADEON 9550 (RV350 LX 4153),

   ATI FireGL T2 (FireGL T2 4154),

   ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV351 P 4155),

   RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A48 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49 4A49), RADEON X800 Series (R420 SE 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 XT 4A4B), RADEON X800 Series (R420 4A4C 4A4C),

   ATI FireGL X3-256 (R420 GL 4A4D),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18-P 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 8P 4A4F),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 XT Platinum 4A50),

   RADEON X800 VE (R420 4P 4A54),

   ATI RADEON X850 Consumer (R481 4P 4B48),

   ATI RADEON X850 XT (R481 XT 4B49), ATI RADEON X850 SE (R481 SE 4B4A),

   ATI RADEON X850 PRO (R481 Pro 4B4B),

   ATI RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 XT Platinum Edition 4B4C),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (RADEON 9700 PRO 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 (RADEON 9500 PRO / 9700 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (RADEON 9600 4E46), ATI FireGL X1 (FireGL X1 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350LE 4E49),

   RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   ATI FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (FireGL X2 4E4B),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series (M10-P 4E50),

   ATI RADEON 9600 Series (RV350 LE 4E51),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11-CL 4E52),

   ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL T2/T2e (M10-GL 4E54),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12-P 4E56),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22T 5461),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24-C 5462),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 GL 5464),

   RADEON X800 Series (R423 5548), RADEON X800 GTO (R423 PRO 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 XT Platinum 554A),

   RADEON X800 GT (R423 SE 554B), R430 XTP (R430 XTP 554C),

   ATI RADEON X800 XL (R430 XT 554D), ATI RADEON X800 GT (R430 SE 554E),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R430 PRO 554F), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423 GL XT 5550),

   ATI FireGL V5100 (R423 GL - PRO2 5551), R430 GL XT (R430 GL XT 5554),

   R430 GL PRO (R430 GL PRO 5555),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-CSP128GL 564A),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26-GL 564B),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-CSP128 5652),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26-X 5653),

   Radeon X700 Series (RV410 (5657) 5657),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5954 Generic 5954),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS480 5955 Generic 5955),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5974 Generic 5974),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS482 5975 Generic 5975),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A41 Generic 5A41),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RS400 5A42 Generic 5A42),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A61 Generic 5A61),

   ATI Radeon Xpress Series (RC410 5A62 Generic 5A62),

   RADEON X300/X550 Series (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 Series (RV380 (X) 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 XT 5B63),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370 GL V3100 5B64),

   ATI FireMV 2200 (RV370 FireMV 2200 5B65), RV370X (RV370X 5B66),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800  XT (M28-XT 5D48),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 GL 5D49),

   ATI MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28-P 5D4A),

   R480 Consumer 4P (R480 Consumer 4P 5D4C),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 XTP 5D4D),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R480 PRO 5D4F), ATI FireGL V7200 (R480 GL 16P 5D50),

   R480 GL 12P (R480 GL 12P 5D51), RADEON X850 XT (R480 XT 5D52),

   RADEON X800 XT (R423 XT 5D57), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410 GL - 8P 5E48),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 XT 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 PRO 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 SE (5E4C) 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 LE 5E4D),

   RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 SE (5E4F) 5E4F),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 7100),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT (M58 16P 7101),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 (M58 12P 7102),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 GL 16P 7103),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R520 GL 16P 7104),

   ATI FireGL V5300 (R520 GL 12P 7105),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 GL 12P 7106),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P HiClk 7108),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 16P 7109),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 12P 710A),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 8P 710B),

   Radeon X1800 Series (R520 4P 710C),

   ATI FireGL V7300 (R520 GL 16P 528 MB 710E),

   ATI FireGL V7350 (R520 GL 16P 1 GB 710F),

   Radeon X1600 Series (RV515 XT 7140),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 PRO 7142),

   Radeon X1300 PRO (RV505 7143 7143), M54-GL (M54-GL 7144),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 (M54-P 7145),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 LE 7146),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 7147 7147),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 7149),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52-T 714A),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714B 714B),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 (M52 714C 714C),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 714D 714D),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV515LE PCI 714E),

   ATI FireGL V3300 (RV515 GL 7152),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 VE 715E),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV505 715F 715F),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7180 7180),

   Radeon X1600 Series (RV516 XT 7181),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7183 7183),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64P 7186),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV516 7187 7187),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64M 718A),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62P 718B),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62CSP64 718C),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1450 (M64CSP128 718D),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV516LE PCI 718F),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 (M62S 7196),

   Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 XT 71C0),

   Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 XT (71C1) 71C1),

   Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 PRO 71C2),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV535 PRO (71C3) 71C3),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 GL 71C4),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (M56-P 71C5),

   Radeon X1650 Series (RV530 XT2 71C6),

   Radeon X1650 Series (RV535 (71C7) 71C7),

   Radeon X1600 Series (RV530 71CD 71CD),

   Radeon X1300 Series (RV530 PRO2 71CE),

   ATI FireGL V3400 (RV530 GL 128 MB 71D2),

   ATI MOBILITY FireGL V5250 (M66 GL 71D4),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-P 71D5),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT (M66-XT 71D6),

   ATI FireGL V5200 (RV530 GL 256 MB 71DA),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 (M66-M 71DE), RV550 (RV550 7200 7200),

   Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7240 7240),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7243 7243),

   Radeon X1950 Series (R580 7244 7244),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7245 7245),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7246 7246),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7247 7247),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7248 7248),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 7249 7249),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724A 724A),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724B 724B),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724C 724C),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724D 724D),

   ATI FireStream 2U (R580 724E 724E),

   Radeon X1900 Series (R580 724F 724F),

   Radeon X1950 Series (RV570 XT 7280),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1900 (M68 7284),

   Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 XT 7291),

   Radeon X1650 Series (RV560 7293 7293),

   ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7941 Generic 7941),

   ATI Radeon Xpress 1200 Series (RS600 7942 Generic 7942)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.32.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.32g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 12 2006 17:18:27

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.32.2.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-313294

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 LE 7146) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdefe000 - 0xfdefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfdcc0000 - 0xfdcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ee3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81e3ee8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdefe000 - 0xfdefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfdcc0000 - 0xfdcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ee3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
```

----------

## RockSteady

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "Radeon X1300 Series (RV515 LE 7146)" (Chipset = 0x7146)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1462, PciSubDevice = 0x0470)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfdcf0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.11

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV515

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on secondary DAC [crt2]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AMW  Model: 93d3  Serial#: 1173

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 43

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 30

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): GTF timings supported

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.287 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.140 blueY: 0.068   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 640  vsize 512  refresh: 75  vid: 36657

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 360  refresh: 70  vid: 51761

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 720  vsize 405  refresh: 70  vid: 51771

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  372 x 301 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 001173

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 55  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: M199D

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff0005b7d39395040000

(II) fglrx(0):    2b0f01037e251e78eb9ae5a658499923

(II) fglrx(0):    115054bfef808180714f8140318f31ca

(II) fglrx(0):    3bca01010101302a009851002a403070

(II) fglrx(0):    1300742d1100001e000000ff00303031

(II) fglrx(0):    3137330a202020202020000000fd0037

(II) fglrx(0):    4b1e500e000a202020202020000000fc

(II) fglrx(0):    004d313939440a20202020202020003a

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on secondary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000008

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 31 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   29.60  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (370, 300) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (87, 86)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   29.60  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.32.5

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 128 MB

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdefe000 - 0xfdefefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdeff000 - 0xfdeff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdfff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfdff8000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdcc0000 - 0xfdcdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfdcf0000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfdce0000 - 0xfdceffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ee3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f903 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to load drm module.

(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to initialize GPS!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x10000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x10000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7167

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(WW) fglrx(0): Textured Video not supported without DRI enabled.

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## mrfree

```
(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR2

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported 
```

Beh io inizierei da questo  :Wink: 

----------

## RockSteady

uhm devo solo emerge x11-drm?

----------

## Kernel78

Se posso permettermi ti suggerirei di usare il comando nella mia firma per togliere i commenti dai file che posti, soprattutto se, come in questi casi, i file sono enormi, altrimenti ti trovi post giganteschi e in pochi avranno voglia di metterseli a leggere.

----------

## mrfree

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> uhm devo solo emerge x11-drm?

 No. Personalmente ti consiglio utilizzare i moduli già presenti nel kernel.

Dai un'occhiata sul DRI Troubleshooting e ricontrolla la parte sui moduli DRM della guida che hai utilizzato

PS: mi sembra di averti già suggerito il link al DRI Troubleshooting... non ti è simpatico?  :Smile: 

----------

## t-storm

Scusa la domanda da inesperto, ma non usi l'implementazione openGL dell'ATI?

 *Quote:*   

>  OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
> 
> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2) 

 

Posso chiederti il motivo della scelta, visto che hai installato i driver proprietari? Ho anch'io una ATI e non ho problemi con l'accelerazione 3D. Mi chiedevo che differenza ci sia, visto che nelle guide consigliano 

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

vedi http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#If_fglrxinfo_says_.22mesa3d.org.22_instead_of_.22ATI.22_after_A_SUCCESSFUL_modprobe_of_fglrx

e i Mesa sono una implementazione openGL open source. Giusto per capire meglio: il modulo DRM è fornito dai driver proprietari o sempre da xorg?

Ciao

----------

## RockSteady

t storm io eselect opengl set ati lò faccio ma niente  :Smile: 

----------

## mrfree

Ho visto il tag risolto... dov'era il problema? Come hai risolto?  :Smile: 

----------

## RockSteady

un bel pò di cose

impostare VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" VIDEO_CARDS="vga" ed emergere xorg-server poi configurare per bene xorg.conf si insomma un casino  :Very Happy: 

----------

